# Ultimate in accuracy and space savings



## b2rtch

Very nice saw if you can afford it.


----------



## Magnum

Thanks for the Review "dshute". I've been looking at a few 10" Axial Glide, Dual Bevel Saws to replace

my Old 10" Makita. I've got Prices and Specs coming out of my "Ying Yang"!

You just helped me make up my mind. *This WILL be the one that I will Buy!*

In my opinion there is nothing else out there that can come close to this saw in the way of Specs OR Price.

*Bert:* "If you can afford it?" Show me ONE other 10" Axial Glide, or NON Axial Glide that can come close to $ 619.00 CDN. Which is what I can buy it for "Around The Corner" at "Eglinton Hardware".

*$619.00 IS A GIFT!*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ol104

I have the 12" and absolutely love it. Features and adjustments all over, extremely smooth glide mechanism that you can actually add resistance to if you prefer a little more "pull" typical of a rail slider. Bosch just released this 10" model a few months back. I saw one at the recent Woodworking Show in Columbus in early February and spoke to the Bosch rep about it. They wanted to provide a lower price point glider and the 10" gave them that opportunity. Only a few slight differences such as the 10" doesn't have extendable rails for longer stock but generally the exact same gliding mechanism as the 12". For anyone looking to get a top notch miter saw but without a ton of room, the glide mechanism is the way to go. Everyone drools over the $1300 Kapex but I just cant see the $500 in improvements it offers over the Bosch offering. I took that $500 and was able to get a DW735 planer…


----------



## longgone

My previous miter saw was a Bosch 10" slider. It took up a lot of back space… When I sold it the 12" axial glide was the only size Bosch had available and I didn't want a 12" miter saw.

If the 10" would have been available a couple of years ago I most likely would have bought it…Bosch makes quality tools at a reasonable price.


----------



## LitoAz

Hi Dshute! Would you mind helping me with these two measurements from your saw please? I'm very interested in this saw… I currently have a 12 chop saw but my curret shop set up doens't allow me for a conventional slider as my miter station space is too narrow.

I'm sorry that I used your image!

http://imageshack.com/a/img36/9708/z7vz.jpg


----------



## dshute

LitoAz, the measurements you asked for are, absolute front of knob to absolute back of saw is 32 1/2" and the absolute front of base to absolute back of saw is 20 1/2". Hope that helps. My cut off table is 30" from wall to front edge and the knob on the absolute front overhangs by 2 1/2" and is not a problem for me.


----------



## mantwi

I had the original Bosch 10" slider and it was a great saw. This one looks like Robosaw and it should be programmable. I've put my hands on one and was really impressed with the mechanism, very smooth. Heavy is good, very good. I've never understood men complaining about the weight of a tool you have to carry at the most twice a day, from the truck to the saw bench and back again at the end of the day. It's not like you have to hold it up in the air to make a cut. I guarantee you that the accuracy of this saw is dependent on it's mass just as any other machine benefits from heavy components. You have a great tool and some of you guys (you know who you are) need to man up and quit whining. It's too heavy? Give me a break, gotta love the iron, I know I do.


----------



## a1Jim

Very nice toy enjoy !


----------



## Ottacat

Looks like a nice saw. You say the dust collection is good. Were you using the bag or did you hook it to a vacuum. One of the reasons I don't currently have a mitre saw is they tend to spew dust.


----------



## dshute

The dust bag catches about 75% of the dust, vacuum on saw catches about 95%. This is an estimate of course, I would say it's designed better than most but nothing is 100%.


----------



## LitoAz

Thank you Dshute! BTW I love your workbench!


----------



## dshute

LitoAz, you're more than welcome and thanks on the bench comment, you can see more of it in my projects here at lumberjocks, built it out of black walnut and hard maple.


----------



## aatwatch

I have the 12" slider and absolutely love it. I am a big fan of Bosch tools. I bought my slider a few years ago at Lowes for 600 bucks with the free stand offer on clearance and then the next month saw this axial glide beauty sitting there… it was a sad moment. Enjoy!


----------



## ellen35

I have the 12 inch… one of the best tools I own. If you want quality, sometimes you have to pay a little more. The 10 inch sounds like the little sister of the 12 inch.


----------



## Ottacat

Thanks for the info on the dust collection. This looks like a really nice saw. I know people are commenting that it's expensive but even at full retail its still less than 1/2 the cost of the Kapex. Of course I have no clue why anyone would pay that much.


----------



## grumpy749

Ya I'm a fan too. I bought the twelve inch two years ago and I love it. I bought it to replace an ageing RAS. I sold the sale to the wife saying how much safer it is than the RAS.AS soon as I play the safety card she falls for it every time. But the thing is I still use the RAS for a lot of crosscuts. She recently asked me why I still have and use the RAS and I just told her that that old saw has been in the family for a long time and its like an old dog in the shop. Anyway, a very nice tool indeed. One day I will make a stand for it.


----------



## ssnvet

Bosch came up with quite the innovative mechanism…. very clever!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I've been eying these ever since I got a chance to use the 12" 
Fantastic design!


----------



## sakle2k

Hello dshute, another question for you. Can you tell me the height of the saw's table from the bench it's sitting on?

I have a 12 ft bench, and I've lowered a section of it for my current miter saw ( a cheap Task Force) so that the bench to the left and right is flush with the miter saw table to act as a cut-off support. I'm going to need to make that lowered section of my bench wider to accommodate the Bosch, but I don't know if I need to make it any lower. so that the Bosch also remains flush.

I'd like to know this before I commit to ordering the saw but I can't seem to find this dimension anywhere, would appreciate your feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## dshute

I think the table height is either 3 7/8" or 3 15/16" if I remember right. If you really want the saw you will have no problem adapting the cut off table to is as I did. Basically I rebuilt half a 20' cut off table to make it right, installed new fence, etc… no amount of work is too much when you will get 20 or so years out of this saw.


----------



## sakle2k

dshute, thanks for the quick response. The dropped portion of my bench is only about 3 1/4" lower than the rest of the bench, so I'll lower it again. Not a problem, I want this saw


----------



## EdVE

Dshute
I too have this on my wish list and you have answered all but one question. What is the width of the base. In other words, what is the space needed between the two end tables?


----------



## Dunelm

A very helpful review. I'd looked at one a couple days ago, read your review and went back to the store to buy it. A great new toy - and it cuts well!


----------



## DalyArcher

We bought our first home in 2011, a 40 year old fixer-upper that had never seen a renovation or update its entire life. My previous saw was a cheap Delta single bevel chop saw. Though I installed miles of crown molding with the old workhorse, I was tired of the "upside down, left is right, backwards cutting" method. It was time for an upgrade. For years I put off purchasing a dual bevel sliding miter saw, but no longer. Went to the local Rona and they had just received their first shipment of the new 12" axial glide saws. My wife picked the flooring, I picked the saw!

I put the saw to use right away. The glide mechanism is butter smooth! I love the upfront controls and the firm, positive lock for the bevel adjustment. The dust collection is certainly better than most and I do like the easy option to lock the glide mechanism when cutting small material.

The saw is heavy, so what. Yes, it sucks every time I have to move it from my crowded basement workshop, up the stairs to my truck outside when I do an off-site job, but for me this is a 5 or 6 time a year occurrence.

If the 10 inch model had been available at the time I would have bought it and been happy with it. Truthfully though, after using it, I am very happy with the added capacity of the 12 inch. It handles virtually all my cross-cutting duties and for that reason alone, I see no benefit to sharing blades with my table saw. Most of my tablesaw blades are dedicated rip or a combination blade. My miter saw blades have always been high tooth count, cross cut finish blades. When I had a 10 inch miter saw, I rarely, if ever swapped blades with my table saw. Freud and now DeWalt are producing quality 12 inch blades for under $100.00. I don't see a need to swap between the two machines.

An added bonus, one week after buying the saw, Rona put it on sale $125.00 off. Wife went back and got the discounted price, paid for an awfully nice blade.


----------



## dshute

I also use high tooth count blades on the miter and radial arm, but I also use high tooth count blades on the table saw for veneered sheet goods. I have never found any combination blade that will crosscut as well as a crosscut blade. I used to have some high end combination blades but have replaced them years ago with the blades I should have bought. My opinion, a combination blade is a compromise because it was designed to bridge the gap between to proper blades for those who want to buy fewer blades.


----------



## ScottKaye

What are your impressions of the saw with 2 years ownership under you belt? Seems to me, Bosch went all out and put all the money in the axial glide system and skimped in other areas. No light/laser. No soft start, I hear the dust collection is subpar however I have a read a few reviews (yours included) where the reviewer gives it adequate marks. I really like this saw, I just wish it had addressed some of the features I mentioned above. Do you find this saw to be "dead balls accurate" or is a trip to the crosscut sled on the table saw necessary to "square" things up? Id be interested to read your answers.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## DalyArcher

After 5 years of ownership I still love the saw and wouldn't part with it. I am looking forward to building a new bench in my new shop and permanently mounting it solidly in place.

I have no desire for a laser on any saw I own. The dust collection is as good or better than any other mitre saw I have owned, that said, I do not have it hooked up to a dust collector, but once my new shop is completed I shale rectify that. I find it quite accurate, though I have had to make adjustments from time to time, though I attribute that more to moving it around and sliding it in and out of the truck on different job sites that to any inherent issue with the saw itself.


----------



## 14999

> I purchased the Bosch axial glide 10" dual bevel miter saw to replace a 20 year old Makita that I just plain wore out. I really wanted to increase the capacity of my miter saw for years but didn t want to expand the depth of my cut off table and give up valuable floor space. Then the 12" axial glide was released a few years back. Again, I wanted to stay with a 10" saw because of the investment already made in 10" saw blades, all my blades are Forrest and all my saws are 10", all interchangeable. So when the 10 axial glide came out I continued to read reviews and placed my order.
> 
> This saw is heavy but I do not move it, all my work is done in the shop. I have a 24 cut off table with the miter at 8 from one end and the radial arm 8 from the other end. All my rough cutting is done on the radial arm and finish cutting is done on the miter saw. I have to say thus far I am impressed with this saw. Extremely accurate, extremely smooth movement and extremely good build quality. The thing is really easy to use, all the adjustments are made from the front and the motor is 15 amps, belt drive.
> 
> The saw is mounted almost tight to the wall which was not possible for a conventional sliding miter with rods. Dust collection is excellent and you can lock the gliding mechanism so it functions in the fixed back position. I am giving this saw a 5 out of 5 stars, nothing negative yet.
> 
> - dshute


The Bosch 10" axial glide is great for rough cutting but for finished carpentry and trim work it's the worst in its class. Make an 8 inch crosscut. Place your 2 cuts together. Cut line should be flawless.


----------

